# Danger Road Race Series @ Slot Car Alley



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

" Danger Road" is the name of the series. I'm planning to offer it as an annual event to occur on the 1st. Saturday in May, June & July.
There are 3 categories :

1) Fray(national Fray rules including sili-sponge tires and only 9 tooth gears) 

2) Skinny Fray(muscle car bodies,Vetts allowed & J L & Dash Mags.) 

3) Team Race (teams to be determined by the Fray finish). 

The track will open @ 9:00 for practice and the Skinny Fray race will start about 11:00. 
Lunch next, then the other two classes. 

No Fees - Just fun! 

Location: SCA(Peoria area)113 Elm Ridge Place
Creve Coeur,Il. 61610.

Any questions call 563 210 3000 or [email protected]
Dan


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I so want to be there! But, alas, I live in the snow bound wilderness that's Minnesota! 

What are the rules of skinny FRAY? Same track width but skinny wheels?

Is the voltage going to be 20 volts or 18? I might have to send a car or two down for fun.

Tom


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

see u guys there zoom we go.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Mike, Darrell and I will be there. Al


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm going in the other direction to Michigan. Have fun Guys. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ajd350 said:


> Mike, Darrell and I will be there. Al


Don't forget the febreeze!:freak:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks to Dan and T-Jet Tom for hosting the event! We had a great time despite my ornery car. The competition was tough and the group a lot of fun to race with. Al


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear you did not do so well, but you will get to beat up on your group soon enough. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

No crying here. Some days are just like that. I had a good time anyway!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

had a good time ty dan and tom 4 the invite see u again next month.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, I put in for days off for next two races, can I get a ride down there :wave:

Slow Ed


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

u would have 2 ask al or mike lol.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

There's a lot of room in the back of the S10. LOL Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

what s 10 it blew up last tuesday no more s10.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> what s 10 it blew up last tuesday no more s10.


Are you taking it to Al's dyno shop?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

NOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I meant Al's dyno shop the damn spellchecker got me.I see a s10 in Al's driveway lol


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

We can get Mike to trailer the S10 to the Dyno shop. LOL. Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*s10*

s 10 is sold i have a 2001 dodge ram 1500 pickup


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> s 10 is sold i have a 2001 dodge ram 1500 pickup


I used to have a 2000 ram,that will be a lot more dependable than the s10.And they are great on gas too!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Due to date conflicts, round 2 of the Danger Road Series will be scheduled for Saturday, June 22. Once again at Slot Car Alley, the classes will be Skinny Fray, Regular Fray (sili-sponge allowed).


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Will that sux's, as I already put for that day off. Well Hopefully the July goes off on the first saturday. 

Slow Ed


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Al:

Two questions: Is Skinny FRAY just regular width but .095" tires?
Question 2: Is the voltage 20 volts or 18 volts? I might need to send a car down to Pat to run if it's 20 volts. 

Tom


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

send me all your cars tom ill be happy 2 run them cayse mine sucks lol.:wave:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Darrell you have good cars, dyno Al builds and tunes them for you, so maybe the something else sux's. :tongue:

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Tom, the group runs 18V for all classes and .100 max width on skinny rears. I believe. I'll have to confirm with Danger Dan.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

When you don't maintain them, clean or oil them, all cars slip into suckyness. Even mine.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

that must be why mine suck. I don't do any of that stuff


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I thought that when yours slow down you just build a new one....LOL


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

No I'm not much of a builder I just buy from guys who know how and send them in for tune ups when they stop running.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

ajd350 said:


> Tom, the group runs 18V for all classes and .100 max width on skinny rears. I believe. I'll have to confirm with Danger Dan.


Bummer!  My 18 volt program is lagging behind my 20 volt FRAY program by quite a lot. Still, with DASH magnets being legal that won't be as much of a problem. Next race is... June 22nd... Hmmm I might have enough time to re-fit a skinny FRAY and a regular FRAY car. 

What is the surface like at Danger Road? Is it slick like a regular plastic track, or is it a more high traction surface? I have some more arms coming back from Dynamic soon. Guess I'll have to hope for a crappy weekend so i can play on the track! :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The Danger Road series is held on TJet Tom Baker's Max. Tight and twisty. Challenging and fun.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Brixmix said:


> No I'm not much of a builder I just buy from guys who know how and send them in for tune ups when they stop running.


I call B.S. ! LOL :wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks, Jaybo. I was about to dismantle the Shrine to Travis, feeling totally disillusioned.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't know what i'm doing I get whooped up on all the time. I've lost more than a few step. I should be sending my cars to Al's dyno if I want to be in the top five. I can't compete with northern Indy guys


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

It's starting to smell bad around here, let me get my boots on. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It must be a regional problem. I have it happen when I head south....


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

bump...


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Danger Road Race*

I just wanted to say thank you and well done to Tom Baker and "Danger" Dan Rothwell for their efforts and races at Tom Baker's MaxTrax at the Slot Car Alley this past weekend. Met a bunch of new faces and saw some old friends as well. It wasn't too far to go down to Creve Couer, Il. from Naperville (except for the monsoon rain that fell the whole time driving down - I can't believe the idiots that drive in the rain without their lights on. It was a warm one during the race. but it was worth it to see 14 (?) guys show up for a race. I've got some info on making a couple of my cars better from a couple of fray guys, and an education in the difference between a sports car, pony car and muscle car - all valid points of view. Hotel was fairly inexpensive and quiet. All together, a great weekend. Thanks, guys. I had a god time...


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

is the next date set yet i got a call to see if theres a date 4 next race hope so need to run the 3 race of this.


----------



## gwc041 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Next Race at Slot Car Alley*

Due to the coming HOT weather the next race at Tom Baker's Slot Car Alley will be moved to the end of Sept. or mid Oct. Date and classes with body styles will be posted soon!! 

Thanks All

George (posting for TjetTom)


----------



## Dan Rothwell (May 27, 2013)

*Danger Road Summer Race Series*

Please refer to new member posting pertaining to this cancled race series.
Thank you, 00 Danger


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx for the heads up Dan.
let us know if anything else pops up in your area.


----------



## Dan Rothwell (May 27, 2013)

Sure thing


----------

